# M&S Dine in for €12.50 : 18 - 21 June



## Celtwytch (18 Jun 2009)

*Mains:*​ 
The Grill Peppered Chicken Breasts
Ready to Roast Dry Cure Gammon with Acacia Honey Glaze
Wild Salmon with Watercress Rocket and Spinach Pesto
Cook! Chicken Breasts with Mozzarella & Pesto
Cherry Tomato & Ducey Camembert Tartlets
Roast Whole Chicken
Butternut Squash Lasagne (v)
Lasagne Al Forno
Cook! Beef Roulade filled with Spinach & Ricotta
Cook Haddock Mornay


*Accompaniments:*​ 
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
Parmentier Potatoes
House Salad Bowl
Tomato & Rocket Salad Bowl
Twin Pot Coleslaw & Potato Salad
Summer Traditional Vegetables for Roasting
Caesar Vegetables
Maris Piper Crispy Potato Wedges


*Desserts:*​ 
Profiterole Stack Filled With Fresh Cream
2 Lemon Soufflés
2 Tiramisu
Chocolate Trifle
2 Belgian Chocolate Tart Slices
Blackberry & Pear Tart
Prepared Fruit Salad
Strawberries
2 Sicilian Lemon & Ricotta Cheesecake Slices
Puff Pastry Kentish Bramley Apple Pie


*Drinks:*​ 
Cobborah Shiraz
Cobborah Chardonnay
White Zinfandel
Apple Presse (twin pack)
2ltr Valencia Orange Juice​


----------



## foxylady (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: M&S Dine in for €12.50 : 2-5 july*

This offer is on again this weekend folks, not sure of the choices though.


----------

